# GXE Throttle or Fuel Injection Problem?



## CaStanza (Mar 29, 2004)

My Stanza is most likely having some fuel injection problems. I'm trying to eliminate going to a repair shop, and buying a part from NAPA or Ebay. The problem I'm facing is that I'm unsure what part of the fuel injection is malfunctioning. I had a new gas pressure regulator put in about 2 years ago, when the same type of thing happened. The only difference is last time the car died it was suddenly, this time it has been slowly dying. Does anyone know if a slow decline in performance might be linked to: fuel filter? fuel pump? gas pressure regulator? I just put in a new air filter, so that's out of the question. I appreciate any help. 

In 3 months this car will have new shocks, as well as a new paint job. Possibly tinted windows. I'll post a pic soon. TY.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

CaStanza said:


> My Stanza is most likely having some fuel injection problems. I'm trying to eliminate going to a repair shop, and buying a part from NAPA or Ebay. The problem I'm facing is that I'm unsure what part of the fuel injection is malfunctioning. I had a new gas pressure regulator put in about 2 years ago, when the same type of thing happened. The only difference is last time the car died it was suddenly, this time it has been slowly dying. Does anyone know if a slow decline in performance might be linked to: fuel filter? fuel pump? gas pressure regulator? I just put in a new air filter, so that's out of the question. I appreciate any help.
> 
> In 3 months this car will have new shocks, as well as a new paint job. Possibly tinted windows. I'll post a pic soon. TY.


I would recommend a new Nissan fuel filter if it has been more than a year since it was changed and a set of new NGK spark plugs. The other possible problem I addressed in your other thread. You should also measure the resistance of your plug wires, if they are more than 5000 ohms per foot then they are bad.

Troy


----------

